# Science Majors?



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Any science majors out there want to tell me about their experience? I'm considering some sort of science major, Biology or Dietetics, but I don't know if I'm dedicated enough. I'm sure once I take the basic level 1 science courses I'll have a better idea. What does it take to complete the degree? How was working within your field? What do you wish you knew when you first started out in college?


----------



## Bredwh (Jan 24, 2009)

I got an A.S. in Liberal Arts: Science with the aim of pursuing genetic engineering (actually molecular biology, but they're the same thing). I decided I hated college and decided to pursue acting but now I don't know what to do. I kind of regret not continuing on now because I had been accepted to SUNY Albany and SUNY Binghamton (a pretty hard school to get into). I applied to Cornell too, however but they took so long to tell me if I was accepted or not (I wasn't) that I couldn't go to Albany or Binghamton either because the deadline to confirm going had passed. I tried out for a really hard acting school but didn't get in that either. Now I'm doing nothing and trying to figure out what to do.

One reason I didn't really want to pursue molecular biology anymore was because, like most science careers, I would need a Ph.D to even get a job in the career, which would take so long to get I'd be almost 30 by the time I was done. I wanted to live my life, not spend it in school.

I took a lot of science classes but they weren't so hard (at least not for me). I took Biology I and II, Chemistry I and II, Microbiology, and Science in Modern Society plus labs for all but the last one (my Micro class had 2 labs a week). The only problem with science classes is that with the labs it can be quite a lot of work. I'd advise not taking too many lab classes at once. I was took Microbiology and Chemistry I in one semester and it was a nightmare, especially because of the other classes I took as well.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

On a side note, biology is the fourth most popular major in America. If you want a pretty secure job with a nice pay, then look into becoming a pharmacist. People won't stop wanting their meds. Just my two cents.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

How good are you at math? Math is the backbone to any science curriculum. My advice is to go for it, but make sure you always have the math prereq for the science class before you take the science class. Not having the math is what ultimately killed my science major.

(Although, I should say I was an astronomy major and not a bio major. The math requirements for bio were *far less* than for astronomy.)

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Bredwh (Jan 24, 2009)

I only had to take Calculus and Statistics.


----------



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm considering a double-major in biology and chemistry, but I can't imaginehow long it wouldtake to complete the degrees.


----------



## isuckatlife (Oct 20, 2008)

edited


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I was in arts for two years, looking at majoring in either English or Criminology. I switched to Cellular and Molecular Biology.

I have no idea what I'll use it for, but I feel like it's worth it to learn. I've yet to walk away from a course in my field and feel like I didn't learn much. Thats why I'm sticking with it, I think. Science is cool.

Take some courses in the fields you're interested in before you start to stress about it. You have a long time before you have to make decisions. Not all degress require a ton of math, I've had to take two into calc and one stats. I don't think science is as hard as it's rumoured to be, if you find it interesting that is one big hurdle out of the way. It's not usually too bad with grades either, because everything is curved so massively. I don't think you have to be massively dedicated to get a BSc, but maybe that's just my personal opinion.

Regardless, relax and take a couple science classes and see what you think


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm getting my AS in biology this semester and xferring to university this fall... I'm also thinking about a Dietetics degree. Already ruled pharm out, because I hate drugs for one thing, and it just seems sooo boring.

I've been lost since day one. Stilllllllll lost. (I've never even liked science..)

edit: And as for the work load... you definitely have to do some work. I've gotten all As at my comm college so far, but it's bc I do a lot of work. I got out of 3 basic classes from AP classes, and thats the only way I've managed to finish the AS this semester. I kind of wish I hadn't gotten to skip those classes (psych, comp 1, comp 2), because 1. I enjoy english... it's my best and favorite subject really, and 2. I feel like I had less time to decide things... had to throw myself into the major faster. So hopefully you'll feel like you have more time than me. One thing that I'm happy for are the A's. What motivates me to make the A's is that since I'm so unsure of what I'm doing, I am NOT going to mess up my GPA while aimlessly wandering around through college, and thank GOD I have a few scholarships that pay for a lot of my tuition= less guilt for me.


----------



## hyacinth_dragon (Dec 28, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> I was in arts for two years, looking at majoring in either English or Criminology. I switched to Cellular and Molecular Biology.
> 
> I have no idea what I'll use it for, but I feel like it's worth it to learn. I've yet to walk away from a course in my field and feel like I didn't learn much. Thats why I'm sticking with it, I think. Science is cool.
> 
> ...


you could be a forensic scientist or one of those geneticists who works at a crime lab.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^True.

I think there are a lot of things you can do with a bio degree, though a lot of the possible jobs are surprising or those you wouldn't immediately think of. I'm looking to teaching or blinding everyone with some library science after I get my BSc, but yes, geneticists would definitly be cool .


----------



## sadsurvivor (Dec 5, 2008)

You have to be dedicated to be a science major. College science courses are hard, especially when you don't have a good science background (like me). Other science majors I've known who were successful studied hard. Just because you are good at math doesn't mean you will be good at science, although I'm sure it can help. I was very good at math but not all that great with science. 

To get into pharmacy school you only need 2 years of prerequisites (which consists of mostly sciences). The prerequisite courses you have to take though are very tough and you need to have a high gpa (3.5ish or higher, although may have changed) to get into a pharmacy school. It is very competitive. That is why I didn't continue with it. 

For a dietetics major to become a dietitian, you need 4 years of college as well as complete an internship that lasts from 6 months to 2 years. The 2 year internships usually include obtaining a master's degree. The dietetics curriculum is difficult but not as much as a science major. The curriculum includes a lot of science courses as well as courses that involve a lot of social interaction (presentations, group projects, volunteer work to gain experience, labs...). I loved being a dietetics major but the social aspect of it got to be too much for me to handle. In the final 2 years you have to take biochemistry (brutal) and medical nutrition therapy (MNT). All dietetic students and some pre-med students take MNT. I've heard from some that it was the most difficult course they've ever had to take. 

I don't mean to discourage you. Some schools are more difficult than others. If you are dedicated and do not have severe SA, I say give it a shot!


----------



## macM (Mar 16, 2009)

I study dietetics I think your heart needs to be in it, and if you are science minded you will probably do great!
I am more of an essay writing, debating theories type and I picked dietetics because I wanted a degree that directly related to a well paid career, and I had an interest in nutrition. 
I dont know how things are where you are but we get placement as part of the course but we have had two wait two years to get out there and you need to be "scientifically motivated" Im not and Ive scraped through, but seen as you are looking for something science-y you probably are!


----------



## macM (Mar 16, 2009)

sadsurvivor said:


> In the final 2 years you have to take biochemistry (brutal) QUOTE]
> 
> agreed! thankfully we get ours over and done with at the start, and its nearly done


----------



## shelovescliche (Dec 17, 2006)

I'm a pre-vet major, and this year i'm just taking prereqs, so no clinical or a&p yet. I've had several science classes, and honestly, it's much harder than it was in high school. I was at the top of my class with a 97 in chem in hs, and in college I'm struggling to keep a B.

It also depends on the professor. I had one professor last semester for biology I that I loved, and he explained everything in such a way that it was easy to remember later when I was studying for tests. I did extremely well in his class. The professor I have this semester for biology II is AWFUL at teaching, so it's much harder to keep up/study/get good grades when she's so unorganized and doesn't know how to teach.

Honestly, if you want to do a science major, I say go for it. You'll never know if you're determined enough until you try. And people change their majors a lot in college; you wouldn't be the only one, if you decided that you wanted to go in a different direction later on.


----------



## 0rchid (Aug 19, 2006)

I have a B.Sc and if I knew what I know now back then, I would've done a completely different degree. Having said that, I'm still trying to be positive and work with what I have. 

If you want to be a science major, you really have to be dedicated. Anything you go for, be it research or professional school (e.g. pharmacy, medical, dental), you have to have good marks (so study really hard!) and you have to be a good rapport with your professors. I say this because you really need their support as well as reference letters! I kinda shyed away from this, and I didn't get to know any of my professors. This is why I really am scared of applying for any masters, or any professional schools. I'm unemployed right now, but was accepted into an accelerated nursing program. So I'm happy. At least I'll have a good job that pays at least 50k a year, and has opportunities to go further up the ladder of salary earnings. I just have to do it all over again. Good marks and start talking with professors.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I remember I was a science major with an emphasis on both psychology and biology. I struggled a lot in calculus I and took me like six times to pass the course and felt discouraged to take cal II. the biology part was just too much memorizing concepts I had trouble with as well with psychology.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I was a science major. The courses were generally interesting and I liked the material I learned, but it's kind of hard to turn that into a well paying job if you simply stop at the Bachelor of Science degree these days. It seems most people use it as a springboard to launch into either grad school leading to a career in academia, or professional school (eg pharmacy, optometry, medical, etc).

As for the coursework, I'm not sure how dedicated you have to be. It does help if attend all lectures, I can tell you that.



shelovescliche said:


> I'm a pre-vet major, and this year i'm just taking prereqs, so no clinical or a&p yet. I've had several science classes, and honestly, it's much harder than it was in high school. I was at the top of my class with a 97 in chem in hs, and in college I'm struggling to keep a B.


Hmm. That's interesting, in that in went exactly the opposite for me. I was only so-so in high school science, but soon as I hit it in university the scales fell from my eyes and I started racking up high 80s and 90s all over the place. Chemsitry especially: after getting 83 and 77 in my two high school chem classes, I didn't get less than 93 in any of my university's chem courses.. I don't know what happened. The was a lot more material and it was more difficult in uni, but somehow my brain just exploded onto a different plane. Maybe it was because I no longer had to worry about the poisonous social atmosphere that infected my high school.


----------



## tribute311 (Apr 8, 2008)

Zephyr said:


> I was a science major. The courses were generally interesting and I liked the material I learned, but it's kind of hard to turn that into a well paying job if you simply stop at the Bachelor of Science degree these days. It seems most people use it as a springboard to launch into either grad school leading to a career in academia, or professional school (eg pharmacy, optometry, medical, etc).
> 
> As for the coursework, I'm not sure how dedicated you have to be. It does help if attend all lectures, I can tell you that.
> 
> Hmm. That's interesting, in that in went exactly the opposite for me. I was only so-so in high school science, but soon as I hit it in university the scales fell from my eyes and I started racking up high 80s and 90s all over the place. Chemsitry especially: after getting 83 and 77 in my two high school chem classes, I didn't get less than 93 in any of my university's chem courses.. I don't know what happened. The was a lot more material and it was more difficult in uni, but somehow my brain just exploded onto a different plane. Maybe it was because I no longer had to worry about the poisonous social atmosphere that infected my high school.


damn. thats crazy. i did way better in high school than i am doing in college. not just science classes, but all classes. my gpa in high school was about 3.7. right now in college, its 2.6.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

tribute311 said:


> damn. thats crazy. i did way better in high school than i am doing in college. not just science classes, but all classes. my gpa in high school was about 3.7. right now in college, its 2.6.


Well, I started out in university not doing so great. Then I took some time off, figured some things out, and switched programs. I think I discovered how to be an academically successful undergrad and just kind of went from there. By the end, I was getting higher marks than anything I'd scored in high school.


----------



## shelovescliche (Dec 17, 2006)

Zephyr said:


> Hmm. That's interesting, in that in went exactly the opposite for me. I was only so-so in high school science, but soon as I hit it in university the scales fell from my eyes and I started racking up high 80s and 90s all over the place. Chemsitry especially: after getting 83 and 77 in my two high school chem classes, I didn't get less than 93 in any of my university's chem courses.. I don't know what happened. The was a lot more material and it was more difficult in uni, but somehow my brain just exploded onto a different plane. Maybe it was because I no longer had to worry about the poisonous social atmosphere that infected my high school.


I think one of the reasons chem's been the bane of my college existence is because there are only two professors who teach it--one works at a high school during the day, so she only has a night lecture, and it's once a week (aka 3 hours long), and the other is a good professor, but he has a VERY thick indian accent, which makes it hard to understand anything he's saying. It'd be much easier to be in an hour-long, 3-day-a-week class with a prof I could understand, because it's impossible to concentrate for 3 hours straight and actually remember any of it. Pretty sure that's why I'm not doing so well, aside from the fact that college chem goes so much more in depth than hs chem ever did, and hs chem never dealt with organic molecules and complex equations.


----------



## shy67 (May 2, 2008)

I'm a Medical Technology major and I just got into the program this year. So far I've done perequesites (Chem, Organic Chem, Bio and some genetics classes). The organic chemistry and now biochemistry are the hardest. You really have to dedicate a lot of time to it if you want a good grade. However, it is very interesting and once you understand it it's enjoyable (Organic chemistry was my favorite class last semester!).


----------



## endtroducing (Jan 6, 2008)

Biological Sciences major here. If I could go back in time to freshman year, I would definitely have chosen Nutrition science instead, I'm just more interested in it. I have very good professors in my chem and bio classes, and I'm putting a lot of time in my classes as of late, and I am actually enjoying the material.  

It will probably take me 5-6 years total to finish a BS degree because i mucked around too much in freshman year (if you decide to change your major, choose something you really want to do, not something easier for relief). Take all of your preparatory classes first, get them out of the way. Also, get supplements for whatever science classes you take. Whether it's a group workshop, or a random book about failings of the US nutrition department, it's a good idea to make your major more relevant to your life.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

shy67 said:


> I'm a Medical Technology major and I just got into the program this year. So far I've done perequesites (Chem, Organic Chem, Bio and some genetics classes). The organic chemistry and now biochemistry are the hardest. You really have to dedicate a lot of time to it if you want a good grade. However, it is very interesting and once you understand it it's enjoyable (Organic chemistry was my favorite class last semester!).


Yeah organic chem was like that for me too. At first, I just didn't get it. I was terrific in inorganic chemistry, and organic just threw me for a loop at first. Nothing was sinking in, until a couple days before my first midterm. Then all of a sudden - it all made sense. The mechanisms, the electron movements, nucleophiles & electrophiles, SN1 and SN2 reactions, it just fell together almost all at once. I went on to get about a 95 in that first midterm and never looked back :lol. I always found chemistry interesting.


----------



## jaayhou (Jun 20, 2007)

That's interesting that so pharmacy seems to be coming up so much here. I'm 3/4 through the program, on the verge of my 9th year of college. Not to discourage anyone, but I feel like I'm currently going through a crisis. I get average grades, yet I feel like everyone else has better clinical knowledge/intuition no matter how hard I try to keep up. The material is technically easy, but the sheer volume if the material makes most of it hard to retain. Not only do I feel like I'm falling behind my peers at school, but work (interning) is horrible now too. I feel like I'm forcing myself into a doomed existence. Everything internal and external to myself seems to be telling me to quit, but I can't give up after I've come this far. I feel like a failure. 

I've always had an inherent interest in biology and physiology, but I feel like this is killing my love for science. My fiance keeps telling me I'm burnt out, but I can't afford to be right now. I should be excited that I'm near graduation. Instead I'm miserable, afraid, and lost.

Just had to vent...


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Pre pharmacy was my motivation to start university but quit because I chickened out taking organic chemistry I and II and having to leave home.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

Sciences take a lot of dedication and hard work. Because science is generally clinical, and thorough by nature, you have to have an eye for detail and be prepared to study.

I'm finishing college and I hope I do well in my A levels of biology chemistry and physics.

Though I am an A student in physics and biology, chemistry has always been a challenge for me.

From a purely person-to-person view.. I would rather not suggest you do chemistry, unless you are absolutely sure it is the field you want to go to. 

In my experience, there is just no fun to chemistry. Especially when you think you've worked your guts out, yet still get 60 %. Its just not rewarding. And personally the more I did it, the more I realise that this is not what I want to do for a living.

But that's just me.


----------



## hyacinth_dragon (Dec 28, 2008)

If I could go back I would do something with physics and computers.


----------

